# Tyres- 2.8" vs 3"



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

So back on my 2014 Trance Advanced SX today for the first time since I've had the Levo, running 2.8 nobby nics on 30id rims and purgatorys 3" on the Levo.

The lighter Trance felt great though oddly enough i missed the weight of the ebike on jumps, bizarre..also think the weight of the ebike helps maintain speed.

I was slightly faster on the Trance which i put down to quicker cornering transitions.

Has anyone any experience running 2.8 and 3" tyres (tires) on an ebike, and any noticeable difference?

On the rougher more natural trails I find the 3" tyres on the Levo superb, though on trails that are more sculptured clay berms where its all speed, I need more air in them to counter rollover and quick transitions seem a little sluggish.

Now I might just need a bit more body english going on with the Levo or thinking perhaps 2.8" tyres might be a comfortable inbetween. Though also the Purgatory Grids with stronger sidewalls night be the go.

Any thoughts ?
Cheers


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I have found a lower sidewall of the 2.8s worked better. The 3.0 tires have lots of wallow in turns when pressing hard. They did absorb more trail roughness. The 2.8s have a lower sidewall and less roll flex. I did notice the 2.8s gave up some rim protection in rocky situations.

A give/take, take/give situation, depending on what terrain you ride.


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

NEPMTBA said:


> I have found a lower sidewall of the 2.8s worked better. The 3.0 tires have lots of wallow in turns when pressing hard. They did absorb more trail roughness. The 2.8s have a lower sidewall and less roll flex. I did notice the 2.8s gave up some rim protection in rocky situations.
> 
> A give/take, take/give situation, depending on what terrain you ride.


Cheers for that, tipped me over the edge to try some 2.8s:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

boogsie said:


> Cheers for that, tipped me over the edge to try some 2.8s:thumbsup:


Great, let us know how they work for ya!


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

boogsie said:


> So back on my 2014 Trance Advanced SX today for the first time since I've had the Levo, running 2.8 nobby nics on 30id rims and purgatorys 3" on the Levo.
> ...
> Has anyone any experience running 2.8 and 3" tyres (tires) on an ebike, and any noticeable difference?
> ...
> ...


My Trek Powerfly came with Bontrager Chupacabra in 3.0". Bouncy tires with little grip on loose-on-hardpack and mud. Worked fine on pavement & big-ass berms. Low rolling resistance with more pressure.

Switched to Maxxis Minion DHF/DHRIIs 2.8" and its a different bike! No bounce & great traction everywhere! Not the best rolling resistance, but with PAS it frankly doesn't matter.

Catfish ...


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

motocatfish said:


> My Trek Powerfly came with Bontrager Chupacabra in 3.0". Bouncy tires with little grip on loose-on-hardpack and mud. Worked fine on pavement & big-ass berms. Low rolling resistance with more pressure.
> 
> Switched to Maxxis Minion DHF/DHRIIs 2.8" and its a different bike! No bounce & great traction everywhere! Not the best rolling resistance, but with PAS it frankly doesn't matter.
> 
> Catfish ...


Cheers Catfish, just the rubber I'm looking to get:thumbsup:


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

boogsie said:


> So back on my 2014 Trance Advanced SX today for the first time since I've had the Levo, running 2.8 nobby nics on 30id rims and purgatorys 3" on the Levo. ... Has anyone any experience running 2.8 and 3" tyres (tires) on an ebike, and any noticeable difference?


I was looking at Schwalbe's US webpage for the Nobby Nic, and a few of those are speed rated for use on faster eMTBs. Most are not speed rated.

For example:

27.5 x 3.0 (ERTO 75-584) - four different variants of the Nobby Nic are listed in that size, but none of those four are speed rated.

27.5 x 2.8 (ERTO 70-584) - only one of four different variants in that size is speed rated, article number 11600828, speed rated to 50_km/hr (at full inflation pressure of 38_psi) in compliance with ECE-R75. The other three are not speed rated.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've ridden ... briefly ... a HaiBike AllMtn 7.0 with 3.0 Nobby Nics on a variety of winter surfaces, some mud, damp soil, leaves, no dry rock or loose-over-hard. My first ever Plus bike ride, let alone any e-bike on the trail, but I was impressed.


----------



## UKearthmover (Feb 15, 2017)

I tried a 2.8 Maxxis Rekon on the front of my Levo, to try and get more grip in the conditions we usually have in my usual riding spots. The Purgatory 3.0 was fantastic in our local trail park (Llandegla), but less so on slimy, rooty, forest conditions in the British Autumn/Winter months. The Rekon was only a marginal difference, and very expensive! Having heard good reports about Schwalbe Magic Mary's, I picked up a 2.5 downhill compound version (the widest currently) It was a pig to get on the rim, more like a motorbike tyre, with tough sidewalls and wire beads. Once on though, what a revelation! Running tubeless at 16psi (I ran Purgatorys at 20) it sticks to the ground like glue! I have rarely been so pleased with a tyre change. Even my riding mates have noticed the difference. Wear rates and puncture resistance I will have to report on later, but for now it gets a big thumbs up from me.
Mark


----------



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting trying a magic mary , what do you have on the rear ? or another MM. And any pedal strikes as presumably bottom bracket is lower.

Ripped a sidewall on front purgatory , pretty rocky and running pretty low pressure, so ordered a couple of 2.8 Butcher grids as minions a crazy price.


----------



## UKearthmover (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi boogsie,
I put the Rekon on the back, only to give a little more mud clearance. Rear grip isn't as much of an issue for me, but I like to have confidence in the front. I don't think the sidewall height difference is that great, only a couple of mm at worst. Come summer on dry (relative term here) trails I will happily put the Purgatorys back on.
Mark


----------



## system_weight (May 15, 2016)

motocatfish said:


> Bontrager Chupacabra in 3.0". Bouncy tires with little grip on loose-on-hardpack and mud.
> ...


Deflate and be happy.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

JRT_in_WMass said:


> I was looking at Schwalbe's US webpage for the Nobby Nic, and a few of those are speed rated for use on faster eMTBs. Most are not speed rated.
> ...


Those are great tires too!



system_weight said:


> Deflate and be happy.


That's when the "bouncy" gets worse for me (220lbs). Fast descents on rocky stuff. The HDR2 gets bouncy also if I drop too low pressure.

So I'm currently running 16psi-front & 18psi-rear with the 2.8 Minions. Grip is amazing & no bounce. When I can feel traction, my confidence & speed go up.

Puts a BIG-ASS grin on this old fat guy! 

Catfish ...


----------



## system_weight (May 15, 2016)

225lb here, be seated!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yes, i ride purgatory 3.0 surly DW 3.0 and now 2.8 maxxis minion dhf and HR2 amazing grip an no more bouncy effect.. this is what i like you can ride the ebike like a enduro bike in the corners hard push...

PS: 
grip is outstanding!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

After riding a buddy's Levo, I had to have a 27+ on my rig! So I took a gamble on a Arc40 rim/NN 2.8 combo.I've read lots of forum posts to see if it'll fit.But in the end I had to throw the dice...Guess what it actually fits my 2016 650b Haibike Nduro RX!

I got about 5mm (at the tightest spot, bottom rear pivot)- 10mm clearance all around.

Now, how does a 2.8 differ from a 3" tire? I feel that on my buddy's Levo, those tires allow you to just float over soft sand and loose over hard, but it had a slight auto pilot effect. The 2.8" gets about the same amount of grip, but digs in a little more letting you "catapult" around corners faster. I LOVE PLUS TIRES! It's liking riding on velcro.


----------

